# Let's help a fellow Tesla enthusiast out



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Folks, one of our members, @Ryan who does his excellent Tesla Podcast (Ride the Lightning) has a dog in need of help. If you've listened to his podcast you'll know his beloved dog Maggie the Boxer has had some medical issues and the latest is financially a burden on him. Keep in mind he's trying to save for a Model 3 as well and this isn't helping him.

A kind soul on Twitter has setup a GoFundMe campaign to raise money to help him out. We're already half way there in just a few hours, let's see if we can pitch in a bit and help out a pet in need.

Thanks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816492353896718336
https://www.gofundme.com/Maggie-the-boxer-needs-your-help


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2016)

You're extremely kind to post this Trev, thank you!! 

tl;dr What was supposed to be one expensive mouth surgery to address the root cause (broken teeth) of her tongue lesion has turned into a literal mouthful of problems and she now needs TWO expensive surgeries. The outpouring of support has been overwhelming so far. Here's hoping to healthy fur kids for all M3OC pet owners in 2017!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Those of us who have pets understand just how much they're important. 
We've only had our cat a year and we'd be devastated if anything happened to him.


----------

